# Sponsored but paid for yourself academy....



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey ladies and gents....

Just wanted to take a bit of a poll I guess. How many of you on here have paid for YOURSELF to go through the SPA with sponsorship from a local PD in order to obtain a full time PO job? Was it worth it? 

Thanks in advance. Just a bit curious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

In a stable economy, academy certification is a very valuable commodity. The problem is that there are so many people unemployed who not only have academy certification, but also years of experience, so it doesn't hold nearly the value that it used to have.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

L4G81 said:


> Hey ladies and gents....
> 
> Just wanted to take a bit of a poll I guess. How many of you on here have paid for YOURSELF to go through the SPA with sponsorship from a local PD in order to obtain a full time PO job? Was it worth it?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Just a bit curious.


There are HUNDREDS of departments that are hiring like crazy and will pay for your training...just not here in Massghanistan.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

We've had several people here put themselves through and had a ft job almost immediately. But like Sine said, with economy such as it is, it's a risk. If you can afford to do it, get it done. It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I agree with Delta, but in the short run you may be able to get into a decent college police job with academy training. I have come to realize over the last 4 months that college PD's are not interested in hiring laid off police officer because we are considered a high turn over risk.


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

I was one of 7 in my class of 65. I had to move back in with my parents and had my girlfriend (now wife) support me. Well worth it in the end though. If you can afford it, go for it. When the economy comes back around and people are hiring you'll be ahead of the game.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

]


----------



## multicam (Dec 21, 2007)

how does one go about doing this? I would gladly pay for the academy if I knew I could be sponsored to go...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I was hired already but still had to pay, does that count


----------

